# 5g moss tree



## Rexthecrayfish (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice tank bro it will look sweet when it all grows out


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

This is a good start.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

A little update.

Probably i should've opened this thread in journal section lol.

as suspected the left plants started to melt, and i didn't want to wait till they all melt
so took them out. with the christmas moss i found outside my house i made a small moss tree out of them and voila.










also u notice i removed the island since i think it was blocking the view.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see this when the moss grows in.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

THanks GMYukonon24s!

Anyway, the fries are getting bigger and healthier.
But still can't figure out what they are. My earlier guess was suckerfish fish of some sort.
But they no longer stick to the glass now and they looked like cardinals.. or maybe Zebra Danios?

Photography mode with rusty skill:


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

with the blue eye and lateral line I wonder if they are a rainbow fish of some sort.
or perhapsa neon? 
interesting!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Meganne,
thanks for checking out my tank.
yea it is really interesting when u get a handful of mysterious fries.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe they are green neon tetras.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

So mystery over.

Looks like they are zebra danios. Two types of danios it seems (another with clearer color).


















Clearer type danio?









And a baby fish saying cheese to the camera. XD









Awwww


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice tank.

Gotta love those free fish!! They are very cute


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Yay!!! I am not the only one with baby danios! I though they were tadpoles. How the heck do you take such wonderfully pictures!!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice danios!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

nyxkitten said:


> Yay!!! I am not the only one with baby danios! I though they were tadpoles. How the heck do you take such wonderfully pictures!!!


They do look like tadpoles when they're tiny.
I took the photo with my Nikon DSLR. still new to using a dslr.
thanks for saying they are "wonderful" :tongue:


----------

